# Telegraph pole dimensions?



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello all,

Anyone know the prototypical dimensions for telegraph poles? diameter, installed height, crossbar width, trackside spacing?

(Edit: I'm thinking poles installed ~1920s, as I'm sure they were different in the 1800s.)


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex;

I will probably get this wrong because it was so long ago. About twenty or more years ago, either Model Railroader or Railroad Model Craftsman had a rather extensive article on telephone poles. Perhaps you can do an archive search on the databases for those magazines and find it. The one detail that stuck in my mind was that the tops of the poles were cut into a peak to help shed water. Most models of line poles at the time of the article had a flat top.

At least this may give you a starting point.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Perhaps this will be of use - The Telegraph Pole. It loads slowly and might take a couple attempts.

You could also try to Google "model railroad telegraph" and browse the results.


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

**** Habilis said:


> Perhaps this will be of use - The Telegraph Pole. It loads slowly and might take a couple attempts.
> 
> Wow. There's some mighty fine material science going on in that document.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i made a few before, but they tend to break easily. DO NOT put string between them, i learned that the hard way


----------

